# camping on the ice off Catawba Island



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has tried this. Was thinking of bringing out a cot, and heavy duty sleeping bag along with some food and water. A hub type shelter could be used to both fish in and as a tent. That way I'm saving several miles of walking and $$$ for a hotel room ( I live in Warren... a 2 hour drive). Have a Buddy heater and some lanterns as well as a stove. 
I think it would make for quite an experience and would be a great way to spend a winter weekend.

What do you think?????


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Not I !


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

You absolutely could do it. Hell id join ya!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

you would think you could catch them walleyes all night saying that they like darker periods to stay out all i would need about 20 inches of ice and cold temps like last winter we fished till the end of ice last winter one day we 12 fish 86 pounds my wife got 10 pound 4 ounce 31 incher awesome time hope to do it this winter


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Just watch how many fish you would have at one time,If you are out there for more than one day.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

the weav said:


> Just watch how many fish you would have at one time,If you are out there for more than one day.


Definitely would wait for thick ice...
And take pics of catch to stay legal

RJohnson... Sounds like a big time to me!!!!! Fresh walleye for dinner and might smuggle a few cold beers!!!!

I'm doing this!!!! Great story for the grandchildren!!!

Come on winter!!!!!


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Ma


Lee in NEOH said:


> Definitely would wait for thick ice...
> And take pics of catch to stay legal
> 
> RJohnson... Sounds like a big time to me!!!!! Fresh walleye for dinner and might smuggle a few cold beers!!!!
> ...


Maybe even develop a rig so can have a campfire on the ice. Time to get the welder out!!!!


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Lee in NEOH said:


> Ma
> 
> Maybe even develop a rig so can have a campfire on the ice. Time to get the welder out!!!!


I think you could do it and have thought of doing it myself. A buddy heater with a larger gas grill propane tank would be fine. I have thought of it and mostly concerned about the comfort of sleeping in the shack. Would definitely need to bring a cot and take off some of the heavy clothing to be very comfortable. It would be SO quiet and peaceful out there once most people left. I dont think there would be a problem with having a fire out there, but don't think it would be worth the hassle of bringing wood and the welding rig to keep it off the ice. Plus i dont think you would want to sit outside the shack for very long on most of those nights, even if you had a fire. The ice thickness wouldn't be an issue. If you didnt break through during the day when it was "warmer", you're not going to break through at night.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm planning on doing it this winter if we get the ice like we did the past two years. Clam Bigfoot XL4000t is the shack I plan to use. I normally bring a bluetooth speaker to play music while we're out there, this year I'm planning on bringing my tablet to play movies. I cannot wait for ice!


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Good point ts. That would add a lot of unnecessary weight. Just have to watch for a good deal on a used hub. I have a Smitty sled and it pulls like a dream.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

opps


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The guys on Higgins and else where up North have custom built there shanty's and drive their trucks out to them.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd love to do that, but I live 2 hours away and am only going to stay out over night then head home.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was just thinking about this the other day. I don't see myself doing it but it is an interesting proposition. B


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Better check with dnr to see what their take is on more than 1 days catch, picture or not, pic could be backdated or altered they say. Would be nice to be able to hang a couple days on the ice and yes, those folks on Higgins have 36 ft homes constructed of plywood and pot bellied stoves on the ice, stay all week and smelt fish or just drink, and boy, they can drink a few of em, don't ask !!


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

You won't be able to keep 2 days fish on the ice. Run them off the lake and process them and date them and you should be fine. Go back and camp out, catch them again in the morning, pack up and head home. You'll be good to go.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I seen people at crane creek last year sleeping in their trailer. If I had an enclosed trailer I would do the same. At least your guaranteed a parking spot . 

Just hook up a 20 lb propane to your buddy heater and should be fine. No different than us up in Minnesota in our wheelhouse.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Let me know if and when you plan to do it. Safety in numbers. 

Im planning on a few over night stays if we get a good ice season this year. I've caught walleye early before the sun was up and caught em an hr after the sun went down. It could be good fishing.

Im planning it on nights when there are no significant changes in temperature or wind. Those shoves and cracks are formed at some point and I wouldn't want to be sleeping and the ice jack up suddenly or open up under me...if I happened to pick the wrong spot to set up camp. 

I just ordered an insulated shanty with plenty of room for a sleeping bag. I have foam tiles for a floor and I'll get something to cover the holes. I'm trying to decide if I want to use a cot, an air mattress or maybe just some thick foam because of the extra weight and extra space it will take up in my sled. 

I slept over night on LaDue the year before last. I froze my balls off because my sleeping bag wasn't rated for -10*. 
I definitely need to buy a better one. I wish I had the down bag the Army issued me 20 years ago. It was good for 20 below. You had to strip down to your underwear or you'd sweat to death. 

I'd seriously recommend bringing your boots in the bag with you. Putting your warm feet into frozen boots would be a crappy way to start off the day. I learned that the hard way camping one winter many years ago.

I'm bringing a handheld marine radio, lots of propane for my heater and lantern, an extra battery for my flasher, my backpack stove and pot for soup, coffee, etc and maybe a frying pan with some butter and seasonings to fry up some fish and definitely some eggs, bacon, etc for breakfast. 

As far as fish possession... I'm not worried about it. I'm doing it for the experience for enjoyment not the meat. I still have fish in the freezer from last winter.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one thinking of ice fishing this time of year. I have not stayed the night on the ice, but I think it would not be too bad with a thermal shanty and a heater. A medium sized heater and a full size BBQ grill tank will keep that thing plenty warm no mater how cold it is out. Please report back how it goes.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I've come up with a different bedding solution. I've been looking through pool rafts and floats. After searching through hundreds of sharks, alligators, dolphins, Nemos and the like I found a heavy duty canvas surf raft that should do the job. It's inexpensive and It should take up very lite space deflated and inflated, it weighs very little. Should provide sufficient insulation.
And though I would only do it on thick ice, the sense of security sleeping on a flotation device would be comforting.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I just deleted the pic two days ago but two buddies of mine stayed all night in his permanent shanty he built....has a stove in it and they grilled out steaks and everything....caught a ton of fish all night....was just NW out of Catawba around 4 miles out....give me 15"+ of ice and I'll do it with a group of people....would be awesome to bring out a raised fire pit and some wood and have a gathering! Nothing better than beers on the ice! Could bring a generator out and run some lights!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> I just deleted the pic two days ago but two buddies of mine stayed all night in his permanent shanty he built....has a stove in it and they grilled out steaks and everything....caught a ton of fish all night....was just NW out of Catawba around 4 miles out....give me 15"+ of ice and I'll do it with a group of people....would be awesome to bring out a raised fire pit and some wood and have a gathering! Nothing better than beers on the ice! Could bring a generator out and run some lights!



You know I'm in!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> You know I'm in!!!


Heck ya man....we definitely need to plan this! It would be awesome to run a tent and hang up some camping lights off a generator.....sit by a far when ya wanna take a break from fishing and socialize and drink some beers!.....January/February cannot come soon enough lol!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I think you'll just have a bunch of holes drilled around a raised fire pit, lol. I know that's where I'd be fishing!


----------



## catchin'limits (Feb 26, 2009)

My cousin and I have talked about doing that forever!!! Let me know when you're gonna try it we'll gladly join ya!!! We were on 18" toward the end last year and crushed them.


----------



## catchin'limits (Feb 26, 2009)

My cousin and I have talked about doing that forever!!! Let me know when you're gonna try it we'll gladly join ya!!! We were on 18" toward the end last year and crushed them.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I think you'll just have a bunch of holes drilled around a raised fire pit, lol. I know that's where I'd be fishing!


Great idea!!!!! Thatd be so much fun! I want to do this ......now! LOL


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Sounds like it's gonna be an adventure. I'm definitely looking forward to it. Need at least 10" of ice. If this upcoming season is anything like the last two, should be no problem fellas


----------



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would love to do this!!!!


----------



## Jerry Franklin (Jul 9, 2015)

Just finished my auger carrier for my sled, I have a camper at Magee way to comfortable to pass up in ice season I started in catawba last week in January, finished at crane 2nd weekend in March 20 fish ohio lots of limits,fish on I'm ready,you got me drolling


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I may be in also depending when it is


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

El Nino looks like the the strongest or 2nd strongest coming this winter, not good news for our area, Let's hope they are wrong but signs are pointing towards a mild winter.


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

Last year they were calling for an El Nino. In November some started to see it was falling apart but others were still saying it in December. It's definitely larger this year but what ripped last year's apart


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I think there would be a lot of guys interested to at least come visit and hang out together after dark. However many stayed the night would be a bonus. You would certainly have some company if you were not a long distance away.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't worry about forcasts that are an expected outlook. In Ohio always expect the unexpected. The weather people have a hard time predicting three days out let alone 4+ months. If the ice gods want us to have another banner year of ice fishing we will. The last two seasons have been incredible. None of us will ever forget the adventures we had the last couple years. Let's be positive and hope for another awesome year.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If it is safe ice I'll be staying out there...im too excited to fish around a camp fire right now!!! LOL.....if snow isn't deep I will hook up my trailer to my quad and haul out a ring and wood and whatever else we need!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I can definitely contribute some firewood to the cause


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I m in. Just bought a new to me Arctic cat side by side. Excited to up my game !!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice. My new shanty just came in today. I'm stoked!!!
It's gonna be awesome. Definitely a serious upgrade. 
I have the Quickfish 3 pop up which I liked but on windy, below zero trips, setting it up was a pain compared to my buddies flip up/ flip overs.
This Thermal Ambush Deluxe is gonna be sweet. Cross my fingers...
Plenty of room. My bad back and bad neck get to me sitting too long so being able to move around is a necessity. 
The sled is big enough to sleep in. Can't stretch out all the way but it will work. I just tried it out on some pillows...started to fall asleep. Lol
A few foam cushions with a good below zero sleeping bag and I'll sleep like a baby. 

Can I bum a tow Full Choke?  I'm still sledless/ATVless. That's gonna have to wait til next year. Unless I come across a really good deal on an old one.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Who makes the Thermal Ambush? Where did you buy it? I am in the market for a new flip over also. I also have the quick fish 3, and don't like it as much for the same reasons. The higher end flip overs are worth it. I bought my first atv earlier this summer and am customizing the racks now.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

tsproperty said:


> Who makes the Thermal Ambush? Where did you buy it? I am in the market for a new flip over also. I also have the quick fish 3, and don't like it as much for the same reasons. The higher end flip overs are worth it. I bought my first atv earlier this summer and am customizing the racks now.


FRabil makes the ambush. Very nice shanty. Buddy has 1. Awesome to fish out of. The front wall that is straight is a nice feature for setting hooks on a set rod. No smacking the shanty, Same with the side doors. No stepping over anything. They are just heavy and are a pain on inland lakes with no 4 wheelers being able to be used.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

This will be up for sale soon, 5x8 canvascraft cabin on a galvanized tube frame. Could sleep 2


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

That looks pretty sweet and is sure to have some interested buyers. Is it on skis, wheels, or some type of runner system?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

It's on skis with plastic bottoms, has wear bars also to keep it tracking straight


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Couple pics of inside, has 3 fishing holes


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

That's nice. Post more pics if you have them. That type of thing is exactly what I have been saying would be an easy sleeping shack with the BBQ grill tank. Nice work.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I have it set up to fish 3, but normally only 2, the milk crates are screwed down, I put a 5 gallon bucket in them to sit on. It weighs about 300lbs. Slides on the snow and ice super easy.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice set up Demeyes. Treeman I'll put your name on the list !


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Id do this to !!!! Life is passing us by gentlemen, LIVE IT LOUD !!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Gonna put this in the shanty too, came with my boat, but never been used.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

tsproperty said:


> Who makes the Thermal Ambush? Where did you buy it? I am in the market for a new flip over also. I also have the quick fish 3, and don't like it as much for the same reasons. The higher end flip overs are worth it. I bought my first atv earlier this summer and am customizing the racks now.


This is a great idea! I have done all nighters on Higgins Lake in Michigan with maybe 400 people. There were many who did not sleep..... There was a "Hat Contest". A group of guys walked around the area and if they liked your hat you won!-A beer!! Saw some crazy hats that night. Under water lights made the ice glow everywhere.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Treeman and others, from my camping experience I found that you'll want some kind of insulation on top of any air filled bed. Its internal air cools to the surrounding air temp and will come thru normal bedding. A sleeping bag to fit the temps would maybe be enough.
I found out the hard way when I woke up with a back full of seriously stiff muscles from the cold migrating into my body.

That looks great My Demeyes! 
Nothing like a hot breakfast in between pulling up fish!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

My new ice camper is underway


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Love the pictures keep them coming, looks great so far.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

quackpot said:


> Love the pictures keep them coming, looks great so far.


I'll post some as it progresses


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's another project, tunnel extension then rack with auger mount


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Frabill. I've having problems finding a cover. I called Plano/ Frabill and they said to call back in a couple months


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a great start to your next shanty and auger rack!
You do nice work. Looking forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Demeyes, that shanty/camper looks real nice. If I saw that before I bought the Ambush I'd be calling. 
Is the new one the same size?
It it insulated?
Who does the canvas work?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My Demeyes said:


> Here's another project, tunnel extension then rack with auger mount


Is the extension to keep snow off your gear?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

tomb said:


> Is the extension to keep snow off your gear?


It provides a stable platform to start from


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

tsproperty said:


> I think there would be a lot of guys interested to at least come visit and hang out together after dark. However many stayed the night would be a bonus. You would certainly have some company if you were not a long distance away.


I would definitely be interested in coming out, either just to spend some time with everyone, or overnight.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

quackpot said:


> Love the pictures keep them coming, looks great so far.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

What do you guys think? Gonna have a canvas drop off of the pull out door.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's another angle


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

This was my original plan, pull out about 2' for holes, thinking a run and gun approach. Sorry for high jacking thread, I can start new.


----------

